# kya nga plgi lng



## bubwit

how about this paragraph,can anyone help me out in translation or should I post it in a new thread?

"kya nga plgi lng akong nagpepray na sna mtapos nato & sna kmi pa rin hanggang sa huli. nung 28 nga nagcelebrate pa kmi dhil 5th anniv. nmin yun, sinorpresa nya nga ako kse nagluto sya & bumili ng cake tpos may rose pa kya tuwang tuwa tlga ako. khit ndi mgarbo yung gift nya sakin enough na yung mkita ko na nag-eexert sya ng effort pra mpasaya ako. then kgbi nag-iinom na nman sya dun sa birthday, as usual nag-away na nman kmi kse gumana na nman yung pagka-insensitive nya."


----------



## ShroomS

Hello there Bubwit! I'm glad to hear that you are intent on learning our language. Anyway, since you said you relate each word to our translation, I guess I'll translate it as literally as I possibly can. So here goes:

That's why I'm always praying that this would be over soon and I hope we'd still be together until the end. Last (insert month here) 28, we celebrated because it was our 5th anniversary that day. He even surprised me because he cooked and bought a cake and even brought me roses so I was very happy. Even though the gift he gave me wasn't that expensive/luxurious, it was enough seeing him exert such effort in order to please me. Then last night at the party he went drinking again, as usual we fought because his insensitivity started coming out again.


----------



## bubwit

Maraming Salamat po!!!
am sooo excited to retranslate it on my won,all i need to do is memorize the way sentences are made,I tried to translate it using a dictionary,word by word...it didnt make any sense at all..but now...u made my buhay easier...thanx again!!


----------



## Jana337

bubwit said:
			
		

> how about this paragraph,can anyone help me out in translation or should I post it in a new thread?


Yes, please, post new questions into new threads.

Moreover, please have a look at the following rule:





> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms.


In other words, it is not allowed to write *u* instead of *you*, *i* instead of* I* etc. 

Jana


----------

